# Qetesh + Petrie



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Who would've thought that when my kitties first met each other they couldn't stand one another and used to rip each other fur out at any opportunity!?! :smilewinkgrin: They're good friends now, as you can see...
:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Cute cats although they got similar faces they got different personalities 

One looks alert and other looks relaxed


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovely pics!

I think our Abyssinian Linus came from the same breeder! :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Merenwenrago said:


> Cute cats although they got similar faces they got different personalities...One looks alert and other looks relaxed


Thanks. The silver one is the big boss, and the sorrel one is a bit more nervous. You're right, their faces do kind of look similar in size and shape in that pic, but it must be a pure trickery of the camera, as they're not that alike in person. :lol:



popoki said:


> Lovely pics!...I think our Abyssinian Linus came from the same breeder!


Really?!? Mine's a Merrydancer Aby. Do you remember the sire/dam? Maybe they're brothers? :smilewinkgrin: Does Linus go to shows?


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes! Merrydancer! 

Linus is Noodle (Dam) and Blakey's (Sire) kitten. 

He's only 5 months old, we've not taken him to shows yet - I think he'd probably hide under his blanket! :biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What gorgeous pictures White Nile :001_tt1::001_tt1: Lovely to see them snuggled up together


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

popoki said:


> Linus is Noodle (Dam) and Blakey's (Sire) kitten...He's only 5 months old, we've not taken him to shows yet - I think he'd probably hide under his blanket!


Petrie is of Jessica and Frodo Baggins, but neither of them are at the Merrydancer cattery anymore, I don't think (I believe I saw Noodle when I was there  ). I've just seen your pics of Linus on the section for old kittens; he's gorgeous! Petrie hasn't been to any shows yet either; he gets very stressed out when caged, so I don't know how likely it is to happen.  It's a shame, really, as he would be a good show-kitty...great temperament, and lovely ear tuffs!  I wish there were some cat shows near to where I live to try him out at, so it wasn't too stressful for him.



lymorelynn said:


> What gorgeous pictures White Nile...Lovely to see them snuggled up together


Thanks, Lynn! They really are close. I took Qetesh to the vet today (just a check-up), and as I was leaving the house I could see Petrie through the window looking all over for her, and then he got up onto the windowsill and looked really sad and alone...he was still there when I got back with her. hmy: I felt so bad taking her away from him for an hour.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Truly magnificent cats, you must be very proud of them! What is the personality of the Abyssinian like?


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Truly magnificent cats, you must be very proud of them! What is the personality of the Abyssinian like?


Thanks! He follows everyone around like a lost little puppy. Very possessive, but playful. I call him a scaredy cat, because he's quite jumpy. Loves being petted, and will demand attention by head-butting you or pushing his body against you with all his strength (which is a lot, believe me!), yet oddly he's not a lap cat. Quite boistrous, and likes the sound of his own meow.


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

WhiteNile said:


> Petrie is of Jessica and Frodo Baggins, but neither of them are at the Merrydancer cattery anymore, I don't think (I believe I saw Noodle when I was there  ). I've just seen your pics of Linus on the section for old kittens; he's gorgeous! Petrie hasn't been to any shows yet either; he gets very stressed out when caged, so I don't know how likely it is to happen.  It's a shame, really, as he would be a good show-kitty...great temperament, and lovely ear tuffs!  I wish there were some cat shows near to where I live to try him out at, so it wasn't too stressful for him.


I think we met Jessica when we were there - but she's retired from breeding now. They breed such nice cats! Linus is growing up to be a handsome boy, but he's still going through the uncoordinated kitten stage!

I'm a big fan of Mau's too and Qetesh is lovely!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: They are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------

